
Be a Manager - arash_milani
https://medium.com/servant-leadership/be-a-manager-3b0e39d87179
======
jcbeard
Being a manager is tough. It takes people skills, and multi-dimensional
thinking. Anybody that says "lets get rid of management" has clearly had bad
management and perhaps should go into it themselves. I see this a lot in the
tech industry. Tech people aren't by default good managers (neither are people
in any industry). You have to get the people you manage to want to do what you
need them to do. You have to inspire them, basically at the very least have
your own mini-reality distortion field to induce the desired motivation
(especially in the tech field). Highly educated, well paid employees will
still do what they want to do...even if their paychecks are tied to your
vision. The managers job is to make the they're vision the one that each
employee sees when they sit down to work. At least, IMHO.

